# missing feathers on crop/breast



## mkrautha (Sep 1, 2006)

I recently aquired two racing homers (both males). Shortly after getting them they lost (plucked?) the feathers on their breasts so now they each have a bald spot in the middle of their chests. Is this normal molting? Maybe stress for being in a new loft? Even nesting behaivor? A friend of mine suggested either external or internal parasites... Any thoughts? How should I treat-- a 5 in 1 wormer and probiotic maybe?

Thanks.
M


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome M.....

I don't keep any loft birds, but many of our members do, so I'm sure they will be along shortly to advise you.

The bald spots on the chests reminded me of an older previous thread describing the same condition. I don't know if the opinions provided in this thread could be the cause of your problem, but I thought you'd like reading the posts while waiting for more responses. Here is the link, just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7724

Good luck with your birds and I'm sure others will be along to advise you.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It could be blood sucking mites or something else.

Please read the following thread "becoming bald"

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17159

...and here is a product you might want to try:

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/pr...id=13&osCsid=478e0f8b47e1bb8caf2e8cee5ff92eff


----------

